# General > AquaTalk >  China vendors selling live fish and turtles sealed inside plastic key chains

## Navanod

Not sure if this belongs in this subforum, but its partly aquarium related?

http://en.huanqiu.com/beijing/societ...03/634155.html

This is just sick.
Here we are, castigating people for using cheap fishes to cycle new tanks while there they go, putting livestocks in a tiny death trap.

1 month because they used "nutrient water"? What utter bull  :Mad: 
Even if they get food and oxygen somehow, the ammonia in that tiny volume of water will kill even a betta

----------


## Aquanoob

This is really unacceptable and cruel to the turtles and fish inside the the key chain. What are they trying to show to the entire world? Mahatma Gandhi once said "_The greatness of a nation and its moral progress can be judged by the way its animals are treated_". China is an economic powerhouse but I won't comment on the moral of its citizens.

----------


## icefire

feel like just slapping them silly for thinking of such stupid ideas......... even if they are educated so what? its their morals that matter in the end....

----------


## limz_777

i am surprised that people actually bought it , they are just encouraging the vendor to sell more

----------


## Navanod

Precisely! By buying, even if its out of pity and wanting to save the fishes, its indirectly giving the vendor funds to catch and make MORE of such keychains!
Save 5, end up condemn another 10 to the same fate!

----------


## florakid

boycott it.

----------


## Gggold

Some1 told me sometimes it's for the awareness of website. Putting shockings news to publicize the website etc. Hope I for advertising purpose n not a market practice ...

----------

